# Temperature and sex?



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried different temperatures and ended up with more males at lower temperature and higher temperature to achive females? I remember years ago that there was a study in animal's that in the womb that typicaly female fetus had a higher temperature. So I wondered if anyone found this true in fish?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't noticed temperature making a difference but then I have never conducted any experiments to test that. I have however found that PH can affect the sex ratio in some fish. With kribensis for example a high PH will result in a high percentage of males, low PH will be mostly females.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

With endlers HUGE difference and mostly females for me...


----------

